# Qual é o seu nome?



## FloMar

Hello Everyone

Which expression would be more useful to teach Brazilian Portuguese:
Qual e' o seu nome? Meu nome e' X
Como e'  seu nome? Meu nome e' Y

Is it better to give the instruction oucam with c cedilla or escutem when you want to say to the students - 'listen to this tape'?
When asking them their opinion, I know that you would be addressing a group of people, but if you wanted each student to contribute individually, do you think it would be better to use voce or voces (with the circumflex on the e)?

In English we would say 'I don't understand'.  Is it more common to say nao entendi or nao entendo?

I was taught acabo de chegar means I've just arrived, but I seen on some blogs that people use the preterite (acabei)
Similarly, I learned acabava de + inf  has a past perfect meaning not an imperfect meaning as would be customary with any other verb

Many thanks.
Florence


----------



## pfaa09

FloMar said:


> Qual e' o seu nome? Meu nome e' X
> Como e' seu nome? Meu nome e' Y


Qual é (o) seu nome?
Como é o seu nome em chinês? How is your name in Chinese?



FloMar said:


> Is it better to give the instruction oucam with c cedilla or escutem when you want to say to the students - 'listen to this tape'?
> When asking them their opinion, I know that you would be addressing a group of people, but if you wanted each student to contribute individually, do you think it would be better to use voce or voces (with the circumflex on the e)?


Ouçam ou escutem (We can use both)
The second question it's not clear to me. Maybe "cada um de vós/vocês" (eacth one of you)



FloMar said:


> In English we would say 'I don't understand'. Is it more common to say nao entendi or nao entendo?


I don't understand = present ( eu não entendo/compreendo) _what you are saying - _during a speach
I didn't understand= past ( eu não entendi/compreendi) _what you've just said/what you said - _at the end of a speach.



FloMar said:


> I was taught acabo de chegar means I've just arrived, but I seen on some blogs that people use the preterite (acabei)
> Similarly, I learned acabava de + inf has a past perfect meaning not an imperfect meaning as would be customary with any other verb


1- We can use both, they have the same meaning in an informal way. _I've just got here (acabo/acabei de chegar)_
There's a certain confusion here between past and present, like a transition thing...
_I'm here, I've just got here_... almost the same thing, at least in an informal way.
Portuguese language is full of examples like this one, though.

2- _acabava de + inf_ = past imperfect and not perfect, that would be _acabei de + inf_

best regards


----------



## guihenning

Regarding to "I don't understand" x "I didn't understand" we can use "Eu não entendi" alone, while the present requires something else. "Eu não entendo o que você quer dizer com isso". This isn't a grammar issue, but just use. Portuguese loves past perfect. If you tell a Brazilian something and we don't understand, we'll say immediately "Eu não (te) entendi, desculpa".


FloMar said:


> Is it better to give the instruction oucam with c cedilla or escutem when you want to say to the students - 'listen to this tape'?
> When asking them their opinion, I know that you would be addressing a group of people, but if you wanted each student to contribute individually, do you think it would be better to use voce or voces (with the circumflex on the e)?


I _personally_ prefer 'ouça'«Ouça os trechos com atenção e faça o que se pede:», but it's interchangeable with 'escutar'.
Prefer 'você'. «Discuta o tópico x com os seus colegas e dê sua opinião». When addressing to a group it's common to stick with the singular. A book or advertise will always be in the singular «Itaú: feito para você»; «Leia o trecho a seguir e faça o que se pede». A teacher in class will tell the students «Chegue hoje em casa e reflita sobre as suas atitudes e suas consequências nas questões ambientais» singular, even if the class is full.


----------



## FloMar

Thanks for the information. 

Do we say estou solteiro, estou noivado and estou desquitado/ separado, but sou casado, divorciado etc. What about reformado (estou or sou).
Is it better when addressing students in the class to use vocês or você  when I want students to respond individually. ? For example quais voce quer/ voces querem? Here I would like a response from one student.

Kind regards


----------



## Carfer

FloMar said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Do we say estou solteiro, estou noivado and estou desquitado/ separado, but sou casado, divorciado etc. What about reformado (estou or sou).
> Is it better when addressing students in the class to use vocês or você  when I want students to respond individually. ? For example quais voce quer/ voces querem? Here I would like a response from one student.
> 
> Kind regards



Difficult question. Both can be used actually.  '_Estou reformado há dois anos' _('_sou_' is not so common in this particular case) , '_Sou/estou reformado da Companhia XYZ_', '_Qual é a sua profissão? - Estou/sou reformado'._
As to the other sentences:
_'Sou casado', 'Sou solteiro', 'sou divorciado'_ are more frequent than the '_estou_' variant.
'_Estou/sou separado_' - guess that '_estou_' is more frequent, but don't take it for granted. You will find a lot of variance in this case.
'_Estou noivo/a_' *not 'noivado/a*' - no doubt about this one
'_Desquitado_' is unusual in Portugal, both the word and the legal marital status this one making little sense when there's divorce available. For '_de facto_' and the rare legal status '_separado/a' _is the word. 
They say there's a rule: '_ser_' for permanent conditions, '_estar_' for transient ones, but then we always say 'e_stá morto_', not 'é_ morto_'. Do you know anything more definitive than death?
As to the last question, it depends on who you are actually addressing (a particular pupil or the entire class) not on your expectations. Anyway, I'd say that if you are addressing the entire class, independently of who will answer, one or several pupils, than _'vocês_' is correct


----------



## Guigo

Adding to what Carfer explained:

-_ Qual de vocês pode me ajudar?_ : asking the help from 'only one' from a specific group.

- _Quais de vocês podem me ajudar?_ : asking the help from 'more than one' from a specific group.

I think that the response from a _former student_ is still valid, no?


----------



## Joca

Alternatively:

*Que aluno pode me ajudar? *(only one)

*Que alunos podem me ajudar?* (more than one)

*Quem de vocês pode me ajudar?* (one or more)


----------



## mexerica feliz

Qual seu nome? (formal)
Como é seu nome? (formal e informal).


----------



## pfaa09

mexerica feliz said:


> Como é seu nome?


Nunca tinha ouvido, nem tampouco imaginava que seria usado.
Em Portugal não se usa. Tenho 99,9% de certeza.
Como se chama? ou Como te chamas? existe e é normal usar-se.


----------



## Joca

Pfaa09, acho até que a forma 'como é seu nome?' é mais comum que 'qual é ...?' no Brasil. Não saberia explicar por quê. Curiosamente, em alemão, também se diz: 'Wie ist Dein Name?', sendo 'wie' usualmente traduzido por 'como'.


----------



## FloMar

Joca said:


> Alternatively:
> 
> *Que aluno pode me ajudar? *(only one)
> 
> *Que alunos podem me ajudar?* (more than one)
> 
> *Quem de vocês pode me ajudar?* (one or more)


This is a good solution - many thanks


----------



## FloMar

Se diz *qual é teu nome* em vez de qual *é seu nome*? Alguém me diz que isso não se diz no Brasil.


----------



## guihenning

Ocorre no Brasil inteiro, nalguns lugares com mais, noutros con menos frequência. Em MG e em SP, por exemplo, é bem mais raro.


----------



## pfaa09

Se vier a interessar a alguém, no português europeu, tem a ver com o grau de formalidade.
Qual é *o* teu nome? (com artigo e para alguém que tratamos por tu)
Qual é *o* seu nome? (com artigo e para alguém que tratamos por senhor/senhora ou você)
Quando se trata de crianças ou jovens, o tu surge com naturalidade.
Quando se trata de alguém com mais idade, então surge o Sr. a Sra (mais outros tipos de tratamento) e o Você.


----------



## englishmania

Os meus colegas já responderam à pergunta inicial. Só queria acrescentar que é muito frequente perguntar o nome de outra forma:
"Como é que te chamas?" / "Como é que (o senhor) se chama?"


----------



## Donn

Carfer said:


> They say there's a rule: '_ser_' for permanent conditions, '_estar_' for transient ones, but then we always say 'e_stá morto_', not 'é_ morto_'. Do you know anything more definitive than death?


Exatamente.  Sabendo que o morto é duradouro, «é morto» talvez seja reservado para coisa que nunca viveu, como pedra, não é?  (Não sei se é usado assim em verdade,  É questão de transição de estado.

Often the state that changed, naturally may change again, so "transient/permanent" fits most usual cases, but it isn't right.  I found this in a paper, maybe someone knows what it means:


			
				Garavito & Valenzuela said:
			
		

> _ser_ is unmarked for aspect and therefore derives its aspectual interpretation from the type of predicate.
> By contrast, _estar_ represents the result state of an accomplishment verb.



One byproduct of the difference, is that _estar_ will refer to a specific case, where ser may apply to all.  "As crianças são/estão impacientes."  And where there's a event in either case, apparentlyi _ser_ may refer to the beginning of the event, and _estar_ to the end: "A casa será/estará construida em março."  (These examples also from that reference.)


----------



## guihenning

Donn said:


> Exatamente. Sabendo que o morto é duradouro, «é morto» talvez seja reservado para coisa que nunca viveu, como pedra, não é? (Não sei se é usado assim em verdade, É questão de transição de estado.


No Brasil usa-se "é morto(a)" em casos específicos.
Diz-se normalmente que alguém está morto, pois é, afinal, um estado. "_uma hora dessas já deve estar é morto_". Quando se fala de alguém, entretanto, e quer-se saber se a pessoa está viva ou morta, pode-se perguntar:
— mas ele é vivo ou morto?
— não, não, o pai dela já é morto faz tempo
(neste caso também se poderia usar sem nenhum problema "estar"). Dos exemplos que me ocorrem, parece-me ser uso informal, mas pela especificidade do contexto, parece que quem faz a distinção fá-la conscientemente.


----------



## Carfer

'_É morto_' não é comum em Portugal, salvo no mesmo caso da pergunta do guihenning ( '_mas ele é vivo ou morto?'_) e semelhantes ('_não sabemos se é morto ou vivo'_), mas já  na resposta soaria estranho (penso que quase toda a gente aqui responderia '_Não, o pai dela já morreu há algum tempo_'. Tratando-se de coisas com ou sem vida, essa coisa, em regra, é expressa: '_a pedra é uma coisa morta'._ Não dizemos simplesmente '_a pedra é morta_' ou_ 'as aves são mortas', _o que, neste último caso, seria inevitavelmente entendido como uma construção passiva:_' as aves são mortas', _alguém ou alguma coisa as mata.


----------



## pfaa09

Quando dizemos: Ele é vivo, estamos a adjectivar alguém como sendo activo, alguém que tem genica e vivacidade.
Para o português europeu, ou a pessoa *está* viva ou *está* morta.
Tal como se *está* doente ou se *está* bem de saúde.
Se uma pessoa *é* doente (literalmente), então trata-se de uma condição contínua, a pessoa tem uma doença.


----------



## Donn

Mais um exemplo que talvez seja interessante - o dicionário aqui dá, como sentido 5 de _ficar_:  "_estar situado; localizar-se_".  "_Ser situado_" não seria mais permanente, não é?  Mas _estar_ significa que alem de estado simples, é resultado de transição entre estados.  (Eu vou me considerar falante verdadeiro do idioma o quando eu entender "ficar" em cheio.)


----------



## guihenning

Eu sempre recomendo que as pessoas enxerguem a "regra" do _transitório x permanente_ para a querela ser/estar como um guia que costuma ajudar, não como uma máxima, porque ela não cobre boa parte dos usos. "casado" também é um estado que pode ser passageiro e a língua lhe atribui o verbo "ser" <_ele é casado_>. Há outros tantos e tantos exemplos. A língua também teve séculos antes de nós para ir-se habituando ou mudando a sintaxe de acordo com o que os falantes da altura consideravam mais adequado. O casamento, por exemplo, já teve outros valores diferentes dos que tem hoje, o que poderia explicar "ser".
O fato de o português ter mantido esses dois verbos também limita quais situações podem ir com que verbo para que signifiquem o que se deseja expressar. Veja-se o exemplo do Carfer: _"'a pedra é morta' ou 'as aves são mortas', o que, neste último caso, seria inevitavelmente entendido como uma construção passiva:' as aves são mortas', alguém ou alguma coisa as mata."_
_Se trocarmos aqui "ser" por "estar" __junto__ a "morto" isso não mudará o aspecto transitório da ação, mas cria uma interpretação totalmente diferente do esperado (voz passiva), por isso aconselho cuidado com a dualidade do que permanece e do que muda porque muitas vezes a troca dos verbos nem sequer criará uma mudança de estado._
Sobre o caso de "estar localizado", creio que seja antes uma questão de costume, porque tenho a impressão de que boa parte dos falantes não saiba dizer exatamente o porquê de ser "estar localizado" em vez de "ser localizado" porque aparentemente significam a mesma coisa. E tanto é verdade que a voz passiva se constrói com "ser" em mente***  e frequentemente se lê "localiza-se em" o que, de maneira lógica, teria de ser vertido para "é localizado em", mas que o falante, por costume, ouvirá, dirá e entenderá como "está localizado" porque é esta a forma que mais se usa sem que haja uma razão sintática clara e precisa da preferência da língua dum verbo pelo outro.

***  faz-se > *é* feito
come-se > *é* comido
pede-se > *é* pedido
*localiza-se > está localizado*


----------



## Donn

guihenning said:


> Sobre o caso de "estar localizado", creio que seja antes uma questão de costume, porque tenho a impressão de que boa parte dos falantes não saiba dizer exatamente o porquê de ser "estar localizado" em vez de "ser localizado" porque aparentemente significam a mesma coisa.



Ambos servem de definir "ficar", nesse sentido?  Eu pouco entendo essa palavra, minha esperança era que por quem entende, seria claro porquê _estar_.

"Ja está feito" não é comum?  "O que está feito, está feito?"


----------



## duduc

'Ser localizado' é voz passiva. 'Estar localizado' é mera predicação.

O fugitivo foi localizado num esconderijo. O esconderijo está localizado no centro da cidade.


----------



## guihenning

Sim, claro, eu não tive a intenção de dizer que está localizado é voz passiva, mas sim de dizer que “localiza-se” será entendido na maior parte das vezes como “está localizado” quando denota o local onde está algo, diferente de outros verbos por conta, talvez, do _overlap_ com “ser”. Naturalmente que há a opção com “ser”, mas essa foge do escopo do caso em apreço.


----------

